# AMPEIRCE Tandem - Very Cool (not a tandem rider - But this is beautiful!)



## azcanc (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Are those the Surly Knard 29 x 3.0 tires?

-F


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I saw this bike at NAHBS last weekend. Sweet bike! I caught up with Andy, the builder too. It's fun talking bikes and especially tandems with such a knowledgeable builder.


----------

